# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  Finished Serup

## WiiLF

Hey everyone! This is my first post.

I think I have completed my set up for my Pac-Man frog now. I seem to have covered everything but are there any recommendations anyone may have in additional features or improvements? B

Tank : Exo Terra 24X18X12 
Lighting: Exo Terra Compact Top (UVB100 13watt & Natural Light ION 15watt)
Monitoring: Exo Terra Combometer (Installed to canopy)(81.5 F / 91% In daytime)
Misting: Exo Terra Monsoon Multi (2X2)(Timed)
Food Supply: Exo Terra Cricket Pen (Small)
Live Plants: ...
Substrate: Exo Terra Coco Husk 
Decor: Corkbark
Bioactivity: Springtail Culture

----------

